# Mini Moth Catfish



## melauriga (Feb 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention, I will be using fluorite for substrate. Would that be too rough for them?


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

HI there. They are very nice and interesting fish. They we feed them bloodworms and sinking pellets. They are more active during evenings and night. They are hardy fish and like to have caves and hiding places. They stay small which is very good.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> I will be using fluorite for substrate. Would that be too rough for them?


Yes. Sand is best, but other fine, smooth substrate will do.

I keep no bottom dwellers on Fluorite, since it's too rough and sharp.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Hara Jerdoni, stay under 2.5 inches in aquarium, hara hara is another small catfish, a little bigger than hara jerdoni, may reach 4 inches in aquarium. a moth catfish is small but can reach 5 inches.
Hara jerdoni and hara hara are from sandy stream, which means in a sandy bottom, good aeration tank they will do better.
But don't expect too much action from these little fish since they are hidding all the time(bury themselves in the sand) during the day.

make sure don't get sting when you handle them, gonna be extremely painful, these type of fish has poison on their spikes. - when I was on a middle school field trip, I saw one of my friend cried like no tomorrow after he grabbed one of the little fish from my bamboo pan(that was how I caught them in the stream), and the spike pierced through outer skin of his hand(didn't even see blood). I felt sorry for him because that was the fish I caught.


----------



## melauriga (Feb 19, 2009)

Good to know about the spikes! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ElemenTAC6 (Dec 5, 2009)

I've seen these guys on Franks page too. But I still can't find any real information on these guys as far as pH, GH, Salinity, etc...


Do any one have any real information on these fish or their specific care? I've called Franks, but I can never get a answer.

Thanks guys!
ETAC6


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Planet Catfish

Fish Base

You should be able to find more links if you search by their scientific name.


----------

